# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Contest tank



## Longanlon (May 2, 2006)

Here is a tank I entered a photo-contest with. I didn't won anything of course, but I can show it to you, right?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Tank looks great! What is that dragon flame plant?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I really like that. The plants are in nice well defined groups and not over crowded, and very healthy looking. I like that fish very much as well, and I am totally unfamiliar with it.


----------



## Longanlon (May 2, 2006)

The 'dragon flames' plant is Rotala indica.

The fish is ... well, the picture is named with the lathin name of the fish


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

That fish looks kinda like a bluegill or sunfish....maybe a NA native?


----------



## Longanlon (May 2, 2006)

This is exactly a sunfish. A young one - not with its full color yet.

I thank you for the good words about my aquarium, but honestly to say you are not helping







I would appreciate some critics more - just tell me the problems you see in the aquascape and what would you do to make it better


----------

